# Slot Cars on ToyPedia



## misobrosko (Sep 1, 2010)

While ToyPedia is not directly accessible from HobbyTalk I plan to share new Slot Car entries (I might also share some good articles or book reviews on slotcars here).

The first one is Aurora

Please feel free to


add text (just click on Edit and type away)
add images (click the Edit button under the image)
add new models or variants (please send me a PM)

Michal


----------



## misobrosko (Sep 1, 2010)

*Marklin Slot Cars*

Another entry on ToyPedia is Märklin, Märklin has produced 32 different slot cars. Many models were available in different colors. 73 different models were produced. The front axle of the models was moveable. The first cars had an inline type of motor. The last models were driven by a sidewinder or by a stronger inliner. Check it our by yourself here.

remind: and just to remind: Feel free to:

* add text (just click on Edit and type away)
* add images (click the Edit button under the image)
* add new models or variants (please send me a PM)









BMW 2002 Turbo








Porsche Carrera 6 Red (later Version)


----------



## misobrosko (Sep 1, 2010)

*To ten Slot Car brands?*

This time I am not going to post new entry on Toypedia, but I have a question to all of you. Could we create a list of Top 10 Slot Car Brands we should defintely have covered in ToyPedia, I want to find out if we have same opinion..
So please I hope you will help me with this one and together we will make a TOP TEN SLOT CAR BRANDS LIST...

Thanks


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Might be best to break it into modern and vintage and work from there...or maybe by scale, which is the great equalizer. Perhaps some workable combination of the above.

While the US is heavy on HO, the ROW seems to prefer the larger scales.

...or so they would have us believe.


----------



## misobrosko (Sep 1, 2010)

Yes, that is a good idea..Lets make top 5 in more categories... What categories should we have?


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

IMHO:

1) New 1:24 scale
2) Vintage 1:24 scale
3) New 1:32 scale
4) Vintage 1:32 scale
5) New 1:43 scale
6) Vintage 1:43 scale 
5) New HO scale
6) Vintage HO scale

Note (1): _HO scale_ slot cars range from 1:72 scale to1:64 scale. The "HO" nomenclature is a result of the first cars in this scale being produced as accessories for true HO scale rail roading. It soon became clear the the cars stood on thier own as a product. Even so, the cars are still known as _HO_.

Note (2): RE vintage 1:43 cars - I believe Carrera once offered cars in this scale. However, HO is my scale of choice.


----------



## misobrosko (Sep 1, 2010)

*Categories for TOP BRANDS*

Ok, I think this will work, so there is 6 categories and in each we want to make a list, a consensus between us, of top 3 or 5 brands. If we come up with more, it does not the problem, just the Order is important.... soo lets start..


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

Good Morning: I will list the vintage type cars as I have not really dealt with newer brands for over 20 years. Vintage 1/24th 1. Cox, 2.Monogram, 3.Revell, 4.Classic,5.dynamic,.6.K&B, 7.Strobmbecker. Vintage 1/32nd 1. Cox,2.Monogram, 3.Revell, 4Aurora, 5.Strombecker 6. RiggenVintage HO 1.Aurora ,2. Lionel ,3.Tycopro 4.Riggen. 5. Cobramite 6. Dynabrute 7. AJ's 8 Marx. I know theres more this was all I could think of off the top of my head.
Clyde-0-Mite
P.S. If you ned pics of vintage cars I can take some of my collection


----------



## misobrosko (Sep 1, 2010)

Thank you clydeomite for the list, I will send you P.M. about pictures. The list of top brands looks like this, so lets see who will help us to complete it. 


*1) New 1:24 scale:*
*2) Vintage 1:24 scale:* 1. Cox 2. Monogram 3. Revell 4. Dynamic 5. Classic 6. K&B 7. Strombecker
*3) New 1:32 scale:*
*4) Vintage 1:32 scale:* 1. Cox 2. Monogram 3. Revell 4. Aurora 5. Strombecker 6. Riggen
*5) New 1:43 scale:*
*6) Vintage 1:43 scale:*
*5) New HO scale*:
*6) Vintage HO scale:* 1. Aurora 2. Lionel 3. Tycopro 4. Riggen 5. Cobramite 6. Dynabrute 7. AJ's 8. Marx 9. Atlas


----------



## misobrosko (Sep 1, 2010)

Just to let you know, another new entry we have just added is Carrera, check it out here, and if you have any suggestions to our list of top brands please add missing categories or share your ideas to already existing list....

Just a fes pictures from ToyPedia Database:

Aston Martin 1:32 Scale Carrera Digital









Batman Banes Roadster 1:43 Scale Carrera Go


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

add Atlas to vintage HO


----------



## misobrosko (Sep 1, 2010)

Atlas added, thanks. 9. place is ok or would you rank it higher?


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Honestly, I think listing them alphabetically would be a better idea. Everyone has a favorite, and opinions differ from one to another. They all have their good and bad points. This makes the list easier to navigate, and eliminates the "favorites" fiasco.


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

I agree with SCMan - an alphabetic listing would be the best. This format avoids personal opions regarding pecking order and it would also make it easier for a user to find a given company. Take away a source of controversy and add ease of use.


----------



## misobrosko (Sep 1, 2010)

Ok sounds reasonable to me. Still a lot missing, but I think now it will be easier.
Here is the ALPHABETIC LIST:

*New 1:24:*
*Vintage 1:24:* Classic, Cox, Dynamic, K&B, Monogram, Revell, Strobmecker
*New 1:32:*
*Vintage 1:32:* Aurora, Cox, Strombecker, Riggen, Monogram, Revell
*New 1:43:*
*Vintage 1:43:*
*New HO:*
*Vintage HO:* AJ's, Atlas, Aurora, Cobramite, Dynabrute, Lionel, Marx, Riggen, Tycopro


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Eldon is missing from the list in a couple scales. I know they did HO, and at least one larger scale. ( Vintage, of course! )

New HO should have Tomy AFX, Lifelike, and ???


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

New HO should have Tomy AFX, Lifelike, and ??? Micro scalextrics!!


----------



## jensen b (Nov 3, 2009)

Vintage 1/24 from japan Tamiya


----------



## jensen b (Nov 3, 2009)

New HO, Racemasters AFX, wizzard, slottec, bsrt


----------



## jensen b (Nov 3, 2009)

resinmonger said:


> IMHO:
> 
> 1) New 1:24 scale
> 2) Vintage 1:24 scale
> ...


Carrera servo HO is vintage HO.

Perhaps the titles should be Modern and Vintage not New and Vintage. imho


----------



## misobrosko (Sep 1, 2010)

*Modern 1:24:*
*Vintage 1:24:* Classic, Cox, Dynamic, K&B, Monogram, Revell, Strobmecker, Tamiya
*Modern 1:32:*
*Vintage 1:32:* Aurora, Cox, Strombecker, Riggen, Monogram, Revell
*Modern 1:43*
*Vintage 1:43* 
*Modern HO:*: Bsrt, Lifelike, Micro, Scalextrics, Racemasters AFX, Slottec, Tomy AFX, Wizzard
*Vintage HO:* AJ's, Atlas	, Aurora, Carrera Servo, Cobramite, Dynabrute, Lionel, Marx, Riggen, Tycopro

I changed ''New'' to ''Modern'' and added brands.


----------

